# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical devices and systems >  Robogait, robot assisted walking rehabilitation system, BAMA Technology, Ankara, Turkey

## Airicist

Manufacturer - BAMA Technology

----------


## Airicist

Published on Sep 5, 2013

----------


## Airicist

RoboGait in rehabilitation centers
July 2, 2014




> It is a collage video from three different rehabilitation centers in different cities ( Istanbul, Bolu, Eskisehir ) of Turkey.

----------


## Airicist

Robogait in Erasmus Mc
February 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Robogait 

Published on Mar 26, 2015

----------

